# A good one for the wife?



## Dreaded (Feb 3, 2008)

So after a few houses in the area were ransacked, a corner store 2 blocks away robbed twice at gunpoint in the past month my wife finally seen the light and has decided she may need some protection while I'm not home. 

My XD .45 Tactical is a bit much for her as is the Raging Bull .454 :smt033 and I don't trust my Taurus PT911 yet. So I have been kicking the idea around and I have decided on a Ruger SP101 in .357/.38sp 3" variety. A CT Laser grip would come after she has the hang of the gun with regular sights.

Any other idea's or comments on the gun/caliber would be greatly appreciated. She is 5'3 115 Lbs but not a dainty thing, worst case scenario is I would have another revolver if she couldn't handle it. :mrgreen:

Dreaded


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

Sounds like a good plan to me. Point. pull trigger. bang. no bang? pull again. (still no bang is another issue)
Yeah and like you said, hey at least another reason for another gun. everyone needs at least one revolver. IMO


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I owned the SP-101 and had C/T Laser sights on it and it is a great package. Just use .38+P's in it and with some practice she should do fine. I highly recommend that combination. Good luck.:smt023


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Why not let her try some guns and let her pick the one she likes?


----------



## Liko81 (Nov 21, 2007)

Mike Barham said:


> Why not let her try some guns and let her pick the one she likes?


+1. My range has a "test fire" deal where you can rent the gun with 20 rounds of ammo for $7, so if your range has a similar deal you can try five guns for the price of a nice lunch. If .45's too much kick, a .38 or 9mm is a good idea, or if it's just the overall size of the gun you can look at a smaller one (but be careful; that'll increase felt recoil). The M&P series have slightly smaller grips circumference-wise without compromising ammo or overall size, so those might work better.

Anyway, have her hold several, pick three to five faves and rent em to see how well she shoots them. The one she holds and shoots most comfortably is your winner. Price is a consideration, just don't save up for too long if she can't handle any of your current collection, nor buy a gun she wasn't comfortable with cause it's the best you can afford.


----------

